# Game 12: San Antonio Spurs vs Utah Jazz [11-21-2008]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*November 21st, 2008
7:30PM CT*

*TV: KENS
Radio: 1200,1350*





*SPURS

VS

JAZZ*








*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Finley-Mason-Oberto-Duncan-Bowen

Injury Report:
Ginobili, Parker*





*Utah Jazz *






































*Brewer-Price-Okur-Koufos-Miles*

*Injury Report:
Collins, Knight, Williams *​


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like the Spurs are starting Bowen, moving Finley to the guard spot and having Mason run the point to start. If this means Hill will be the backup PG and Vaughn gets no serious playtime, I'm all for it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

George Hill is playing PHENOMENAL, and the Spurs are shooting 83% (5-6) from 3pt land! Utah started out shooting very well and even went up 9 in the first, but as soon as George Hill went in, the Spurs went on a 10-0 run to go up 5. 

Hill has 10 points in 6 minutes of play and is 3-4 from the field (2-2 from beyond the arc).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And Finley knocks down the long 3 to put the Spurs up 9! That's 6 of 7!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason for 3! 18-1 run!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason for another 3! 8-9 from beyond the arc! Unbelievable!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Finley misses one, but the Spurs are still 8-10.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs were up by as many as 14, but let the Jazz get within 8 to close the half 53-61. 61 BTW is the highest the Spurs have put up in a single half all year.

Hill is 4-5 and has 17 points in just 10 minutes, and would have even more but he picked up his 3rd foul with about 4 minutes left in the 2nd quarter. Mason also has 11, Finley has 13, and Duncan has 12 so far.

The Spurs are playing some amazing offense but I don't expect that to continue in the second half. They really needed to step it up on the defensive end if they want to keep this lead.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

hill with the nice layup! gets fouled but misses the ft


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

george hill!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

hill picks up his 4th foul with 415 left in the 3rd


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

MJ (mason jr) for 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> hill picks up his 4th foul with 415 left in the 3rd


He's having a great game, but he could seriously be going for 50 tonight if it wasn't for his fouls.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

BB for 3!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

bowen for 3!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh My! Mj With A Deep 3!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason with the LOOOONG 3 to end the quarter!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs with 95 points after 3 quarters! Wow!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

will this be the first time this season we hit 100 in regular play?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason again for 3!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

mj with his 7th 3 of the night!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

pop pulls out mason because hes too good


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> will this be the first time this season we hit 100 in regular play?


Yes. We got close though. We had 99 against Portland and 98 against Phoenix.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh what a blow out. GO SPURS! Give Jazz a Texas size beat down.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hill with the and1! but misses the FT :dead:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

even ahearn hits a 3...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ahah! and upon further review, ahearn pulls a sean elliott!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> even ahearn hits a 3...


He's already playing much better than the other night. He just might make a solid third string PG. At this point though, I'd take anyone over Vaughn


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tolliver for 3 to end the game and the Spurs win 119-94! 

The Spurs had 6 players in double figures! Nice.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

When Manu and Tony get back, I'd love to see a line-up of:

Parker
Hill
Oberto
Duncan
Ginobili

Think there's any chance Pop would go with that?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Vaughn had 7 seconds of playtime! Awesome! :lol:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i doubt it...a lot, BUT, youre always right...are you pop? lol 

i bet manu comes off the bench though


----------

